

Ask HN: Telehealth market trends? - kuroizero

Does anyone know what are the technology trends in the telehealth (remote medical consultation) industry? What would be the best direction for a remote physiotherapy application? (Mobile, WebService, Device, Tablet, etc?) Thanks!
======
jasonz
Who will be using the application?

~~~
kuroizero
So far, patients and practitioners in allied health. It's already in the
market, but we're looking at trends and bus. models to plan ahead..
neorehab.com

